# Diagrama Panasonic sa akx440



## Ronald1981 (May 7, 2020)

Hola amigos buenas tardes, intento conseguir el diagrama de un equipo de audio Panasonic modelo sa akx440 , espero que alguien lo tenga y me lo pueda proporcionar de antemano les agradezco su ayuda .


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 7, 2020)

¿lo buscaste de alguna manera?

Este puede servir, no lo miré, puse en el buscador "panasonic sa akx440 service manual" y me dió algunos resultados, Elektrotanya es una página fantástica para estos menesteres.





						Elektrotanya for electronics experts
					

Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



					elektrotanya.com
				




Si ese te resulta, por favor bajalo y adjuntalo a este thread para que no se pierda.

saludos!


----------



## Ronald1981 (May 7, 2020)

Agradezco mucho la información aunque no es el mismo modelo*,* si es muy parecido al equipo que tengo, espero poder encontrar en este diagrama lo que busco, les dejo el archivo adjunto por si alguien más lo ocupa*,* saludos.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 7, 2020)

Fijate que ese manual de servicio es para varios modelos, cuándo son así suelen tener anotaciones en los márgenes con los detalles de qué ocupa para cada uno.
saludos y suerte con eso!


----------

